# Fertile eggs



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

Say I went to the coop and got my eggs from my nesting box. I candled them. What do I need to look for if I want to incubate eggs. Also could you provide the steps in days so I know what to do each day.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can't tell if eggs are fertile just by candling. You actually have to break one and look for what they call the bulls eye on the yolk. If you google it you can find some good pics showing you what to look for. A warning here, it takes practice to spot it. Posting pics people who know what to look for can tell you if you're seeing what you think you are.

It takes 21 days for chicken eggs. What you use to measure temps is extremely important and one of the things you should not scrimp on. For a forced air incubator your temps should be 99.5. For still air, 101. Your humidity for the first 18 days should be in the neighborhood of 45% and the last three up near 65.

Its important, when candling to put the eggs on the outside in to the inside area to keep incubation even. Even with a forced air you can have the hatch end up a bit staggered in hatch dates due to the outside edges being cooler.

For first time eggs, don't candle until day 7. Its much easier to see what is developing and what isn't.


----------



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

Ok thank you


----------

